
A Twitch channel from which viewers can play with CockroachDB - jordanlewis
https://twitch.tv/twitchrunscockroachdb
======
bhahn
I was very confused by the title. I thought it was a blog post that implied
that CockroachDB was in-use at Twitch, but it's actually a Twitch channel from
which viewers can play with CockroachDB (still cool).

~~~
dang
Ok, let's use that phrase in the title instead. Thanks!

------
erling
Very unfortunate username on an iPhone (8).

~~~
freeqaz
I had to click through to understand this. Only the first syllable of
CockroachDB is visible with the default page width

------
noway421
This is pretty amazing! A social aspect is a really nice touch, not just a
repl but a social repl with chat. I've been considering CockroachDB before,
and wouldn't say this changed any of my opinions, but it is a fun way to play
with it.

------
bsaul
Insanely great idea. Congrats to the cockroachdb team for coming up with this
idea !

------
atonse
So I’m a bit embarrassed to say I’ve never taken cockroachdb seriously because
of the name, but what are the experiences of people using it?

Seems to do the same thing as Citus. Is that accurate?

It seems pretty compelling.

~~~
latch
I can't say much about Citus, but cockroachdb mostly works as advertised. Plus
it's getting better with every release, which come pretty frequently. Support
(forums/slack) is also unimaginably helpful and friendly.

There's at least 2 big caveats though:

1\. Although they are very transparent about limitations / PG compatibility
issues, you'll almost certainly run into things you weren't expecting (because
some of the limitations are only documented as bugs in github issues, which
you probably won't go through every single one of before you start). Examples:

a. No partial indexes (which can be a pain if you had a unique partial index,
solution add a nullable column to the unique index) - but there's clearly work
being done on this as we speak

b. Index isn't used with now() (solution, pass it as a parameter)

c. No way to tell if an upsert did an insert or update (like using xmax in
postgres)

d. More obviously: no full text search or geo

2\. Backup options for the community edition is limited (which I think is a
generous way to describe it). If you're used to (free) Barman, even their
enterprise backup capabilities are poor.

For any serious work, I'd recommend you not use the community edition until #2
improves.

~~~
vvern
Thanks for the kind words. We're working on it.

1a) (as you noted) should be in the next release

1b) working on it, should be in the next release:
[https://github.com/cockroachdb/cockroach/pull/50320](https://github.com/cockroachdb/cockroach/pull/50320)

1c) I filed
[https://github.com/cockroachdb/cockroach/issues/50418](https://github.com/cockroachdb/cockroach/issues/50418)
to track. It seems plausible that we could fit in a story here with the work
we're doing to expose MVCC timestamps to SQL.

1d) No plans on any sort of text search story but geo is underway (see
[https://github.com/cockroachdb/cockroach/issues?q=is%3Aissue...](https://github.com/cockroachdb/cockroach/issues?q=is%3Aissue+is%3Aopen+label%3AA-
geospatial))

Curious to hear about your use of full text search in postgres.

Have you ever used pgtrgm? Would something like that or compatible with that
be interesting to you?
[https://www.postgresql.org/docs/12/pgtrgm.html](https://www.postgresql.org/docs/12/pgtrgm.html)

For "even their enterprise backup capabilities are poor." are there specific
things you have in mind?

~~~
jordanthoms
I'm going to be evaluating CRDB (Enterprise version) for us next week - we
also use pgtrgm with GIN as a really convenient way of making some simple
searches like "SELECT * FROM users WHERE name LIKE '%bob%'" not need a full
table scan. So would be very interested in that being added.

~~~
vvern
Cool, pgtrgm has come up a few times in recent weeks. It's tracked in the
below issue. I'm interested in hacking on it as it seems like a big reward for
not that much work.

[https://github.com/cockroachdb/cockroach/issues/41285](https://github.com/cockroachdb/cockroach/issues/41285)

------
dvasdekis
We are held back from adoption here due to our extensive use of Postgres
Triggers. Seems like the issue hasn't moved very far in a while [1] - any
plans?

[1]
[https://github.com/cockroachdb/cockroach/issues/28296](https://github.com/cockroachdb/cockroach/issues/28296)

~~~
vvern
A prerequisite of triggers are functions. Functions are a good chunk of work
in themselves. I'd say we've built some more building blocks which might be
useful but I don't think we're particularly close to starting to talk about
implementing functions let alone triggers just yet.

Out of curiosity, what are your use cases? I'd expect before triggers are
implemented, we'll make changefeeds more powerful and robustly supported.

------
forgingahead
Change. The. Name.

Please!

~~~
taywrobel
Do it yourself -
[https://github.com/tbg/bikesheddb](https://github.com/tbg/bikesheddb)

